# Gleitfahrt mit 15 PS ?



## Axtwerfer (8. Juni 2013)

Mal ne Frage so in die Runde:

Ich habe ein offenes 4,30 GFK Boot mit 15 PS Zuzuki 4 Takter. Gleitfahrt zu zweit mit Angelgerödel kein Problem
 ( fast 30 km/h)!

 Nun guck ich nach einem Quicksilver Activ 430 Cabin. Hier sagt der eine Händler Gleitfahrt kein Problem ! Der zweite sagt wiederum das es nicht möglich ist. O.K. fast 500 kg Leergewicht mit Motor ist auch schon was, wenn da noch 2 Mann plus Gerödel draufkommt, dann ist man bei 750 kg oder so.

Gibt es so etwas wie eine Formel ? PS durch Gewicht oder Länge/Breite des Bootes um in Gleitfahrt 20-30 km/h zu kommen ? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Boot und 15 PS ?
Es sollte zum Angeln und nicht zum Wasserski-fahren genutzt werden, jedoch bin ich trotzdem auch gerne mal etwas schneller  im Hafen oder am Hot-Spot.

Ach ja, um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen, bitte keine "Antworten" wie " mach den Führerschein" o.ä. dann bist Du gleich schneller !..... Ja, weiß ich selber !

Also, wer Ahnung hat, der wäre mir hilfreich bei der Kaufentscheidung.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit 15 PS ?*

http://www.segelnetz.de/tempo1.html

Da kannste sogar direkt rechnen lassen..

Für vernünftige Gleitfahrt wirste da wohl minimum 30 PS brauchen


----------



## Stefan660 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit 15 PS ?*

Faustformel= 6PS / 100 kg sind notwendig für Gleitfahrt.


----------



## Axtwerfer (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit 15 PS ?*

kommt aber glaube ich auch auf die Rumpfform an.

6 PS / 100 Kg gilt dann aber nicht für Aluboote oder ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit 15 PS ?*

100 Kilo Alu, Fett, Plaste oder Stahl bleiben 100 Kilo..


----------



## GeorgeB (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit 15 PS ?*

Aber 100 Kilo Federn sind leichter. 

Die Gewichtsverteilung auf dem Boot dürfte ein entscheidender Faktor sein, oder?


----------



## Stefan660 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit 15 PS ?*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> kommt aber glaube ich auch auf die Rumpfform an.
> 
> 6 PS / 100 Kg gilt dann aber nicht für Aluboote oder ?



Natürlich wird es Rümpfe geben die mehr PS brauchen oder nie in Gleitfahrt gehen.


----------



## Axtwerfer (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit 15 PS ?*

und, hat denn jetzt jemand das Boot ?


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit 15 PS ?*

Ruf morgen mal bei  Kevin Marquardt an! Wenn es einer weiß dann er. #6

http://www.bootscenter-kiel.de/index.php

Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mindestens 30PS, gerne mehr.


----------



## Stefan660 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit 15 PS ?*

25PS würden evtl. auch noch reichen bei kleiner Besatzung (1-2 Personen) und optimalem Gewichtstrimm. Quicksilver hat ein nicht ganz so tiefes V im Rumpf und gleitet recht schnell.


----------



## Axtwerfer (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit 15 PS ?*

danke für die Antworten. Ich glaube das Boot mit nem 15 ner ist einfach zu schwer für eine Gleitfahrt. Da warte ich noch ein wenig. Mach den Führerschein und kauf dann was richtiges.
Solange reicht mir meine Jolle hier. Die kommt mit 15 jedenfalls noch aus dem A....|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit 15 PS ?*

Guter Entschluss....

Das Problem ist ja nicht nur, in Gleitfahrt zu kommen..

Sondern vernünftige Gleitfahrt zu machen mit einem genügend breiten Drehzahlband.

Wenn Dein Motor mit 6000 u/min angegeben ist und Du erst bei 5800 ins gleiten kommst, kost das zum einen richtig Sprit, zum anderen kommst Du oft mal schon bei kleineren Wellen und/oder größerer Beladung gar nicht erst richtig ins gleiten.

Schon von daher ist ein größerer Motor nix Dummes...


----------



## allegoric (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit 15 PS ?*

Ich wollte mir dieses Jahr noch ein 10 PS für mein 330er Schlauchi (~50 kg) holen. Für dieses ist es ja ausreichend, um locker in Gleitfahrt zu kommen nach den vielen Berichten, die es hier gibt. Als Erweiterung sehe ich aber noch ein 4m Schlauch mit ca 80-90kg und Aluboden. Jetzt ist die Frage, ob ein 10pser dieses antreiben könnte. Ich war im Frühjahr mit einer 4,50er Hille und einem 10pser zu zweit auf der Saale, die zudem höheren Wasserstand hatte und ordentlich strömte. Diese kam zumindestens mit Strömung gut in Gleitfahrt. Dagegen war es relativ anstrengend und logischerweise nicht möglich. Eine vernünftige Verdrängerfahrt war aber drin. Da dachte ich, dass es ein Schlauchboot so und so schaffen müsste. Nach diesem Thread hier, komme ich aber ins zweifeln. Einsatzzwecke wären für mich Ostsee (Küste), Bodden, Saale und Elbe.

Es würde ja nichts dagegen sprechen, einen größeren Motor zu nehmen. Was aber für mich der große Nachteil an dem Gedanken ist, ist das Gewicht und die Handhabbarkeit des größeren Motors. Mit ca. 36 kg kann ich mir ein Auf- und Abladen bzw. Anbringen des Motors noch vorstellen. Mit über 50 kg seh ich das nicht mehr so. Hier bei uns in der Umgebung  ist fast nur E-Motor erlaubt. Das heißt, wenn ich doch einmal eine weitere Strecke zum Fluss oder in den Urlaub zurücklege, muss ich jedes Mal den Außenborder dran- und abbauen. Davor scheue ich mich, wenn er zu schwer werden würde.


----------



## Franky (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit 15 PS ?*

Moin... Ich bin kein Motorspezi, aber viele "9.9"-PSer sind gedrosselte 15er. D. h. mit ein wenig Umbau (neue Vergaserdüse, Abgasführung) hast Du einen 15 PS-Motor mit dem Gewicht eines 10ers (oder andersrum  )


----------



## allegoric (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit 15 PS ?*

mmmh ja, klar geht vieles. Ich denke aber, dass mehr Komponenten auf die stärkere Leistung ausgelegt sind. Das Gewicht kommt ja nicht von ungefähr. Ich bin bei Motoren nicht der Bastelfreak und die Garantie wollte ich auch behalten. Das spricht also eher gegen den Gedanken. 4m Schlauchi ist mit sicherheit besser als ein 330er auf dem Meer. Das ist schon lustig hier damit zu fahren, wenn auf unseren größeren Seen ein paar Wellen sich aufbauen. Ich wollte nicht unbedingt immer schöpfen müssen .


----------



## Tommes63 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit 15 PS ?*

Kann Franky nur zustimmen, wühl dich mal durch Datenblätter deiner angepeilten Motoren (findest du im www.), dann hast du´s.

Ich möchte keinen 2 takter mehr haben (säuft, laut, stinkt) sind aber deutlich leichter als gleich starke 4 takter, und einfacher beim Transport (kann kein Motoröl auslaufen). Evtl. wär ein gebrauchter ja ne Alternative.

4m Schlauchboot mit 10 PS und gleiten wird knapp aber dürfte gehen, mit 2 Leuten sicher nicht mehr. Ich hatte mal ein 3m Schlauchboot mit 6 PS, allein ohne Angelzeug war knapp 30 kmh drin.


----------



## allegoric (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit 15 PS ?*

Ja ne, 2 Takter fällt aus. Stinkt, ist laut, frisst viel Sprit. Ich war letztens am Bodden mit einem 30 PSer unterwegs. Wir waren inkl. Angeln 6 Stunden unterwegs, der hat fast 15 Liter geschluckt und so weit sind wir nicht gefahren. Die Hille mit dem 10er Yamaha hat bei Vollgas 4 Stunden fahren kaum mehr als 6 Liter verbraucht. In dem Bereich wollte ich auch bleiben. Zudem entfällt das Mischen.

Ich habe mich ein bisschen auf Tohatsu festgelegt. Den Berichten und Preisen zufolge ein gutes Angebot. Gut, Bootsmotoren sind nicht wirklich ein Schnapper, aber das Prestige hat anscheinend seinen Preis . Wenn ich was gebrauchtes finde, was nicht all zu alt ist, würde ich das auch nehmen. Aber meistens unterscheiden sich die Preise kaum von einem neuen Motor. Da weiß man wenigstens, wie der eingefahren wurde.


----------



## Tommes63 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit 15 PS ?*

Kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Tohatsu gehört zu den etablierten Marken da machst du nix falsch, war auch im meiner engeren Wahl. Aber gut ist wenn du einen Vertragshändler in der Nähe hast (Wartung, Garantie, Ersatzpropeller usw.), deswegen hab ich jetzt einen Merc.

Ich hab jetzt 15 PS am 4m Festrumpfboot, das geht mit 2 Mann + Angelzeug flott genug und die Reichweite ist auch o.k.


----------



## allegoric (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit 15 PS ?*

Ja blöd, ich habe gehört, dass die kleinen Mercurys (bis 15 PS) gleich gebaut sind wie die Tohatsu oder aus dem gleichen Werk stammen. Demnach sollten die Werte auch deckungsgleich sein. Aber ob das jetzt tatsächlich so ist .... keine Ahnung .

Ich habe mit dem Händler ein ähnliches Problem in meiner Stadt gibt es nur einen namhaften Moterenhändler, der verkauft nur Mercury, Suzuki und Yamaha. Bei 15 PS ist der Mercury bis auf  50€ genauso teuer wie der Tohatsu. Die anderen sind aber deutlich teurer. Bei 10PS sieht es wieder ganz anders aus.

Wenn der Mercury genauso zuverlässig und spritsparend ist wie der Tohatsu wäre das natürlich auch eine Wahl. Bei Tohatsu muss ich von Markkleeberg (Süden Leipzig) erst einmal nach Halle gondeln, um den warten zu lassen oder eventuelle Reparaturen durchführen zu lassen. Das könnte nerven...!


----------



## yacaré (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit 15 PS ?*

Hallo allegoric,

das mit dem "hochtunen" von 4-Taktern kannst Du wohl vergessen: Meist ist das mit dem Tausch der Nockenwelle, des Vergasers, Steuergerätes verbunden und damit finanziell nicht sinnvoll... Es ist auch nicht zwingend so, dass ein 10 PS-er ein gedrosselter 15-er ist: Mein ehemaliger 15-er Honda war baugleich mit dem 20 PS-er und nicht dem 10-er... Er brachte übrigens ein einschaliges, 5,5 m langes DDR-GFK-Boot mit Holzausbau innen locker ins Gleiten und erreichte max. ca. 27 mit einer Person, bei 2-3 Personen immerhin noch 23 km/h... Zu den Tohatsu-Motoren: Für mich ein "Geheimtip", habe aktuell einen 5 und einen 30 PS, jeweils 4Takt, davor noch einen 25 PS in 4T - bin mit allen äußerst zufrieden. Der 30-er hat im Test der Zeitschrift "Boote" annodazumal am besten abgeschnitten, den Test findet man noch als Sonderdruck im Netz... Wobei die Unterschiede marginal ausfallen und der darin getestete Mercury wohl baugleich mit dem Tohatsu war...


----------



## volkerm (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit 15 PS ?*

Die Mercurys bis 30 PS 4-T. sind baugleich mit den Tohatsus; Tohatsu baut die für Merc. Weite Komponenten der grösseren Merc- 4-T kommen von Yamaha.


----------



## tinostralsund (13. August 2013)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit 15 PS ?*

der Tread is zwar schon bischen älter aber hier sieht man eine Active Cabin 430 mit 15 ps.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6iHwLNee_g&feature=c4-overview&list=UUU4GpBz2rT7adzs4pgW7xWw


----------



## ulf (13. August 2013)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit 15 PS ?*



allegoric schrieb:


> [...]Diese kam zumindestens mit Strömung gut in Gleitfahrt. Dagegen war es relativ anstrengend und logischerweise nicht möglich. [...]



Hallo

Die Gleitfahrt erreicht man doch wegen der relativen Geschwindigkeit zum Wasser. Was für einen Unterschied soll es da machen, ob man mit oder gegen die Strömung fährt ??

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Windelwilli (14. August 2013)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit 15 PS ?*

Darum werd ich beim großen "B" auch nie eine Norwegenreise buchen. Da ist schon zu viel vorgefallen und das Riskiko auf die Schnautze zu fallen, mir persönlich zu groß.

Jetzt mal Topic:

Das Video der Gleitfahrt mit dem Quicksilver und dem 15PSer find ich sehr intererssant. 
Aber ob der Kahn mit mehr als einer Person immer noch ins Gleiten gekommen wäre?


----------



## wackelschwanz (14. August 2013)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit 15 PS ?*

Hallo,#h

also das Video fand ich auch gut.

Aber Zweifel habe ich auch, da ich das erste mal mit meinen neuen 15 PS an meinen Terhi Nordic im Urlaub gefahren bin und meine Erfahrungen etwas anders sind.

Ich bin mit Frau, Kind, Hund und Ausrüstung zum Angeln rausgefahren dabei erreichte ich laut meinen Echolot eine Geschwindigkeit von ca. 9-10 kn, je nach Wellengang.

Als ich dann Alleine fuhr hatte ich ca.13kn drauf.

Meine Frau drehte vom Ufer ein Video davon was ich mir im Anschluss angeschaut habe, und ich überrascht war das es doch ins Gleiten gekommen ist.

Wenn auch nur ins halbgleiten.:g

Bei meinen Bootgewicht von rund 220 KG und dem anderen (Motor, Sprit, Ausrüstung und Personen) kommen mir bei dem Video vom Quicksilver schon bedenken wenn dies beladen ist.

Jedoch würde es zur gemütlichen Angeltour trotzdem gehen.

Gruß

W.


----------



## Stefan660 (14. August 2013)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit 15 PS ?*

Hi,
habe im Urlaub mein Ryds 465R mal richtig "ausfahren" können. Allein mit mir schafft es mit einem neuen 15PS Mercury knapp 18kn, mit 2,5 Personen immer noch 15kn. Denke es müsste mit einem Terhi vergleichbar sein. Gewicht des Bootes liegt bei 260kg mit Motor. Habe allerdings die Drehzahl nicht überpfüft dabei. Vielleicht ist hier sogar noch etwas mehr drin.

Grüße
Stefan


----------

